# Best Ethernet Cables



## sparticus2311

Hey I was just wondering what is the best/fastest ethernet cable out there. I know Cat6 is the best but what does the MHz and so on. I'm trying to utilize the "gigabit" feature in my router and want to know the best cable for that use. Thanks!


----------



## ZinOwl

Sparticus2311:

The latest standard from the TIA for enhanced performance standards for twisted pair cable systems was defined in February 2008 in ANSI/TIA/EIA-568-B.2-10. Category 6a (or Augmented Category 6) is defined at frequencies up to 500 MHz—twice that of Cat 6.

Cat6a can currently support 10 Gbit/s applications (especially 10GBaseT) up to a maximum distance of 100 meters (330 ft). Cat 7 and Cat7a support 10 Gbit/s even with high margins.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category_6_cable

ZinOwl


----------



## sparticus2311

Hey thanks for the feedback I appreciate it!


----------

